# Older fly rod gift



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got an old gift from my father it is a Shakespeare Sigma 8'6 fly rod Id FY1510, does anyone know anything about these fly rods. It is a 7/8 weight, the reel sux so I will be replacing that, but I am interested to see if anyone knows anything about this rod, I am certain that it is graphite, worth keeping?? Anyone know any issues with this product? It has never been used heavily..Was probably purchased in the early to mid 90's. Also an affordable reel recommendation would be great.. Would an Orvis Battenkill mid arbor go nicely on this one?? 

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things, a fairly low quality rod. However, there's no reason you can't fish with it, I highly doubt it will break even at 50+ years old or so. The only issue I foresee would be weight. Starting out with a heavy rod will only make you want a lighter one, and then it's away with your bank account. 



(edit: all product designations I had for FY1600 series were built in the 50's and 60's, your rod may be newer as I could not find 1510 specifically. If that's the case, it may be plenty light to suit your needs.)


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/antiques/rods.pdf
(scroll way down to find FY models)
Shakespeare FY 1510 86 - Sigma Graphite - 1983 - Fly


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> In the grand scheme of things, a fairly low quality rod. However, there's no reason you can't fish with it, I highly doubt it will break even at 50+ years old or so. The only issue I foresee would be weight. Starting out with a heavy rod will only make you want a lighter one, and then it's away with your bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: all product designations I had for FY1600 series were built in the 50's and 60's, your rod may be newer as I could not find 1510 specifically. If that's the case, it may be plenty light to suit your needs.)



Thanks, it was bought in the 90's, it looks to be nice quality and it seems quite light.. I'll be fishing Lg and Smallmouth bass from roughly 1 to 4 lbs. And maybe some steelies in the spring.. Good set up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

for steelies, make sure you get a reel with a good drag. right now, orvis has their mid arbor reels on sale, but they can be had even cheaper on ebay. from some of the stuff i see being used on the tribs, you will be more than up to the task with that rod. enjoy a possible new addiction.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Exentrik said:


> I'll be fishing Lg and Smallmouth bass from roughly 1 to 4 lbs. And maybe some steelies in the spring.. Good set up?


Plenty of rod for all of those species. I personally prefer a 9 weight for just about everything. You will still get plenty of fight out of any typical gamefish because of the rod's length, yet be able to pry a big one off the bottom if you need to. It will also turn over larger flies so you really have your bases covered.

The reel is also very important, mainly the drag. The Orvis you mentioned is a nice choice.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Plenty of rod for all of those species. I personally prefer a 9 weight for just about everything. You will still get plenty of fight out of any typical gamefish because of the rod's length, yet be able to pry a big one off the bottom if you need to. It will also turn over larger flies so you really have your bases covered.
> 
> The reel is also very important, mainly the drag. The Orvis you mentioned is a nice choice.



Thank you, I know Orvis are nice..Any suggestions on good line makers and price point?? What is a good line that will do the trick? I do not mind investing in decent gear..


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

rapman said:


> for steelies, make sure you get a reel with a good drag. right now, orvis has their mid arbor reels on sale, but they can be had even cheaper on ebay. from some of the stuff i see being used on the tribs, you will be more than up to the task with that rod. enjoy a possible new addiction.


Many Thanks for your help.. What is your line recommendation looking for good maker and reasonable price point.. I am split between an Orvis and and LL Bean reel. I am am heading in the direction of the Orvis because I have heard many good things about them..Funny you say about the addiction, I am afraid I'll never go back to spin casting, lol!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

This vid should be seen.. if you are not familiar..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

scientific anglers have weight forward lines in multiple colors and run anywhere from 50-70 dollars. another look-at is the cortland 444 lines. tmf fly shop is in ravenna. maybe as time permits, you can run over there and they can give you professional help. also pm guys like clayton and wabi. there are some extremely knowledgeable fly fishers here. me, i just beat the water.........lol


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Exentrik said:


> Thank you, I know Orvis are nice..Any suggestions on good line makers and price point?? What is a good line that will do the trick? I do not mind investing in decent gear..


You can start cheap & try a few different lines or spend 70-100 bucks & get a really nice one from a major name brand, such as those listed below.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Exentrik said:


> This vid should be seen.. if you are not familiar..


Great Vid!


----------

